# be jealous



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a pic of a few things in the tank


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Just a pic of a few things in the tank


those are some sexy frags!!!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*frag*

totally u are such a teaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
nice pick dude


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OH! Sooo neat!


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

thats one happy dendro wow you feed it chicheron?!?!?!?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This would be an official MJC dendro so of course it's happy! And I feed it large chunks of shrimp. I've found it prefers large pieces rather than brine.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

I want chicharron!!!!1


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I just made some on the weekend but you said you stopped eating them so I didn't drop any off!!!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I just made some on the weekend but you said you stopped eating them so I didn't drop any off!!!


I never said that man....Ill trade you for corals


----------

